# IBL Herijuana. Just after trimming.



## xlimited (Nov 2, 2013)

This is like my 4th run on the Herijuana and it has a killer CL and many people ask for it because of how good it is for pain., Not the best tasting flavor out there but not bad.  Here are a couple pics from one plant I trimmed. Average yield is around 4.5 oz dried.


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 2, 2013)

Interesting. Everything I have ever run whether it be a cross or pure strain had killer flavor and I had always thought was one of the attractions to it for that very reason. 

Ran some Gravedigger from LSC a minute ago that was super tasty as well.

Looks like someone took and interesting route on that pheno you hold. Very nice nuggage and thanks for posting.


----------

